# The Return of Beavis and Butthead!!



## synrgy (Jul 22, 2011)

Beavis And Butt-Head | SDCC '11 Sneak Peek | Video | MTV

Belove my bunghole!

Julio Bungholio!
Who will be an albino!
And a gringo..



I'm stoked. I didn't realize how much I missed these guys until I started watching.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh fuck yeah.


----------



## Ricreech (Jul 22, 2011)

love how it stays true to the 90s show


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 22, 2011)

FUCK YES!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 22, 2011)

HUHUH, HUHUH


----------



## Bobo (Jul 23, 2011)

"If they like did this chart long enough, they could find out where herpes began." 

I'm there dude


----------



## SD83 (Jul 23, 2011)

Epic!


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 25, 2011)

finally a reason to watch mtv now.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 25, 2011)

"hello, im a whore" hehehe thats how she answers the phone.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 25, 2011)

I love B&B, although this preview looks like a lot of the same old jokes. The funniest bit was listening to them heap shit on Jersey Shore. I hope this rules, though.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 25, 2011)

TheSixthWheel said:


> I love B&B, although this preview looks like a lot of the same old jokes. The funniest bit was listening to them heap shit on Jersey Shore. I hope this rules, though.



That's one of the best parts, it's not a bunch of new bs. As Mike Judge said at Comic Con, Beavis and Butthead are the same fifteen year old kids, they're just in our modern world.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so excited about this!

Seems like the jokes have gotten a lot better too!


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 3, 2011)

This is cool.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 3, 2011)

Your threads always make me so happy, Carl... You gonna come over and catch some Beavis and Butthead when I get my new house? I'm moving at the end of the month.


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 3, 2011)

i am amazed!!!


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm pleasantly surprised that this is actually funny. Cool.


----------



## Supermanglide (Aug 14, 2011)

although this preview appears like a whole whole lot using exactly the exact outdated jokes. The funniest little bit was hearing to them heap shit on Jersey Shore. I wish this rules


----------



## Origin (Aug 17, 2011)

I was blown away by the 5-minute teaser. They've retained everything great about the series, and everything that made it what it was. Seriously, good on Mike. I haven't seen anything I don't love from him  Fucking stoked, gonna watch my B&B volumes to celebrate.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 17, 2011)

@KJ -- I'd love to, yes. Just keep me posted. 

I'm glad to see the show hasn't changed. I was worried they would change the animation style, and try to make it more culturally relevant/contemporary, but Jersey Shore bits aside it looks like it's the same show it always was, which is all I could have hoped for. Cornholio RULES.


----------



## Powermetalbass (Aug 20, 2011)

I hope they don't destroy it. Remakes and continuations of series years after the fact usually get totally destroyed by modern day producers and other idiots trying to attatch their name to something that will give them "cred" in future film making.

Keep the crappy look, voices, and metal videos or else it's gonna be total garbage.


----------



## jackfiltraition (Aug 21, 2011)

I am just about to watch it! So excited!! So glad my parents were never too strict on what i watched as a kid because because i would have totally missed out on them (due to the ever so slight generation gap) if it were not for watching old B&B VHS tapes from the video store. aaaaaaaah one of the best memories of my childhood... haha ha haha hha ha haha


EDIT: (In Beavis voice) NOOOOOOOOOO! I am unable to watch the video because i live outside of the US!! This sucks... this really sucks! This sucks more then anything has sucked before!!!
Does anyone have a link that will work for me?


----------



## jackfiltraition (Aug 21, 2011)

(sorry for the double post!)
Never mind!!! I found it!  They really are back!!!!! amazing!!!! so good!!!!


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm super excited for this. Beavis and Butthead was a bit out of my age range when it was on, and I didn't get a lot of what was actually going on, but I remember just watching it to watch it because all the cool older kids did. It'll be cool to see it and feel like it belongs to me.


----------

